# How dumb are your frogs?



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine....

Turning around in the hope I can't see you doesn't work. Neither does hiding your head under water.


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

not my frog but 1 of my fish does similar it hides its eye from u behid anything it doesnt matter if the whole rest of it is showing, it then thinks its invisible :lol2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

neither does freezing on the spot followed by pretending to be asleep CHIQUITO god damn i'm trying to put locusts in for you to eat not eat you myself.

Fish and chips are incredibly stupid, if they aren't trying to eat one another they are trying to eat the leaves or my shadow when i walk past. Chips even looked down and stared at a small floating bubble that was moving in his water dish last night :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, from what I here White's do seem to be especially dumb.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a fantastic pic I took last night of my babies (which I dont normally do). I had just put the a feeding rock in with dusted cricks...one of the babies jumped to sit on top and allowed a crick to climb up and sit on his head....meanwhile the other was stalking said crick from nearby vine and did get it...right off the head.

I laughed loads...but cant get the damn pics to upload and cant be arsed opening a photobucket account...what is wrong with my profile photo upload!????

And my fire bellied toad tried to eat his own foot this morning...twice! :flrt:


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

my mossys dont seem to be very stupid, but theyre hands are so huge that they do look very clumsy alot of the time!

my grey on the other hand! i have my crix in a tub and if the tub is on next to the tank he dives into the glass of the tank but somehow manages to land okay. oh... that reminds me... i must make a new thread!!


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

i recently moved my betta tank and put it next to the whites tank. My big fat female spent TWO days sitting there wide eyed staring into the water! Don't know if she wanted to eat the fish or just go for a swim? shes stopped doing it now, i suspect she attempted to jump through the glass a few times in the night though! was quite cute!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

My lot seem pretty dumb...
the frog more-so but I think he's a bit brain damaged as well as missing an eye. He's always jumping for shadows, me, or water drips when I spray his tank...but after tong-feeding him a cricket last week, he continued to chomp down...while he still had his foot in his mouth  Also he went for me when I walked past, seemed to get his tongue stuck to the glass and did a backflip trying to get it off. :lol2:
The toads go for shadows & fingers etc too, but one goes for the water when i've filled it up after a change..the same one used to 'live' on one side of the tank staring into the fishtank nextdoor


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Not frogs but during feeding time I place tubs of livefood out a little near where my fire-bellied toads are and all three gather in the tank corner trying to climb over each other for a better view.

Yesterday one of the fire-bellies jumped next to another and the latter fell in the water bowl.


----------



## mariedeery (Nov 27, 2009)

Not the frogs on this one but me! I was tong feeding my fantasy horned frog and it hissed and lunged a bit further than the tongs. I got such a fright at the noise that I jumped up and sent the tub of worms flying over my head and all over the tank and floor! doh!


----------

